

Mozilla Is Removing Parallel JavaScript from Spidermonkey - dbcooper
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1117724

======
MichaelCrawford
I built Nightly from source for the very first time just a few days ago. I'm
using it now, to read HN.

In my experience, many things are broken. As far as I can tell, the broken
stuff all has to do with Javascript.

If I find that a website won't work with Nightly, it generally will with an
official release build of Firefox.

